# 6 months for driving licence exchange?!!!



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

Yesterday having successfully lodged all my paperwork and my UK licence at the IMT section of the Saldanha Loja de Cidadao in Lisbon, I was told that the exchange would take 6 months. I was expecting 3! I am wondering whether this is just to put people off turning up when 3 months are up, enquiring about progress. If my licence has not turned up after 6 months my temporary one would have run out (it only has 6 months' validity) and I would be in a desperate situation. Does anyone know the real score here? Does anywone know whether a new temporary licence would be issued in such circumstances?

Incidentally, residents of the Lisbon area might like to note that you can no longer go to the Lisbon IMT office and the only way to get seen in 'reasonable' time (3 hours 45 mins in my case!) is to turn up by 730 am at the Loja de Cidadao in order to get a 'senha' well before the Loja opens for other business at 9am. This info is hard to find. I only knew because when I traipsed from the IMT to the Loja and found a big red cross on the type of senha I needed (IMT- Troca de titulo estrangeiro or something like that) I was advised to turn up at 730 the next day.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Just before your guia expires just go back and they will issue another one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You may find that the quote of 6 months is to save your pestering them when DVLA are a bit slow - ours, here in Spain, took 3 months.


----------



## Docjen (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you


----------

